# Haleys Foster Blog



## Haley (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 2 female rexes staying with me now. I gotan email from the lady at the shelter, a woman near me needed tosurrender her bunnies. She said the lady just went through a baddivorce and has to work 15 hours a day with no time for the bunnies. 

I spoke to the woman on the phone and she was a mess. She was veryupset about letting them go. I didnt understand why shecouldnt make it work until I got there. The woman was stone drunk andbawling her eyes out. I had to reassure her like a million times thatthey would stay together and not be euthanized. She was so wasted itwas really sad. I think shes probably been drunk for a while no,bunnies had no food/hay/water and nails that curl under :-(

Anyway, I'll get some pics soon. They are gorgeous girls!


----------



## binkies (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh geez. Sounds like she really needs somesupport. Poor lady. I'm glad you are a sucker though! I can onlyimagine what would have happened to the poor dears if they stayed there.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 18, 2007)

Ooh, that poor woman

But congratualtions on the new girls!!:colors: Rexes/minirexesare the best breed IMO:blueribbon:I willalways have a special spot for them because of Berri.

What colour are they? I need pictures!!!:hyper:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

That's wonderful Haley!Good for you-you're awesome! At least you have the room to doit. I don't, which is why I can't even get another one tilmove. 

I can't wait for pics. That poor lady.She sure shouldn't get so drunk that the rabbits areneglected-yikes.


----------



## Haley (Feb 18, 2007)

Michaela, you will love this one, she looks just like Berri. 

Mocha is a black mini rex and Latte is white with brown spotting.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> I'm glad you are a sucker though!




:yeahthat

i am sure they are happy to be with you. . .

and yes, we want photos! lots and lots of photos!


----------



## Haley (Feb 18, 2007)

They are so sweet! I just got them all set upand nails trimmed. Mocha has sore hocks on her feet so I'll have to getsomething on that tomorrow. I dont want to scare her too much in onenight 

Mocha and Latte getting settled in:



















Both have major dew laps and could stand to lose a little weight. Theywere on Fiesta so I have to switch them over to Timothy. The cage isalso too small for them. Im gonna have to figure something out..


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

oh, they are adorable. . .

i love tri colors on rex fur!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 18, 2007)

Those girls are absolutely gorgeous!

cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

Great Job Haley! They are just beautiful! I love Rex's.


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 18, 2007)

Haley, that was a nice thing you did for the lady and for the buns!!! good job! a pet on the shoulder


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 18, 2007)

Haley, just out of curiosiy, how many rabbits are currently living at your house??


----------



## Haley (Feb 18, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote:*


> Haley, just out of curiosiy, how many rabbits are currentlyliving at your house??


Um, that would be six :embarrassed:ullhair:


----------



## Kathy (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL Haley -- I mostly lurk and don't post oftenbut everytime I come on, it seems like you have another one (or two!)new bunnies.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 19, 2007)

It does my heart good to see someone offering agood home to bunnies in need. While we can't save them all, we can atleast try to save as many as possible.

Bless you. 

Wallace


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 19, 2007)

Haley they are beautiful...and you also have the magic number!! I also have 6 (and to be honest its too much work)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 19, 2007)

:shock2:Look at those beautifulgirls!!:inlove:It's so nice of you to take care of them, andthat poor womanthat had to give them up.So what ofyou think of their fur?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 19, 2007)

They're beautiful! Congrats on yournew fosterbunnies. I feel really bad for that poorwoman, she must be having an awful time.


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 19, 2007)

congrats on your new foster bunnies they are lovely


----------



## bluebird (Feb 19, 2007)

they are beauties,its soo sweet of you too take them.bluebird


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> So what of you think of their fur?


I love their fur! You cant really even describe how soft a rex is tosomeone, its just so unbelievably plush. I want to snuggle them all thetime!

Im kind of worried though, they are fighting quite a bit with oneanother. I told the lady I wouldnt separate them, but Im thinking I mayhave to. Its weird because they are fine most of the timetogether, but when I feed them or try to pet them they get aggressive.If Im petting one, the other will lung or grunt at me. Im gonna keep aneye on them over the next few days. They both still need to be spayedso maybe that will help.

I just dont know what to do because the lady who runs the shelter is onvacation for a few days. Its hard because bonded bunnies arebetter in a shelter/foster situation because they can keep eachothercompany, but its easier to adopt out a single rabbit. I definitely wontseparate them if they are really bonded, but Im not so sure they are.

Any advice?


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

i think that as long as there is no major fighting, to keep them together. . .

they could just be reissueing who is the dominate bun because they arein a new area. . .and they could also just be adjusting to the newsights and smells. . .

so, are you just fostering them untill the owner gets put back together? or are they being put up for adoption?


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Im gonna try and keepthem together for now. I am going to go and get some more NIC panels soI can keep them in a bigger pen, maybe that will help with some of theaggression if theyre not confined in a small cage.

Im fostering them for the rescue. They are both up for adoption as soon as I get them spayed.

My boyfriend was praying the whole way down that they werent littleorange mini rexes. Ive always wanted one and he was afraid if I got onehome Id keep it


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, i bet a larger cage will help some. . .ifanything it will give them something to explore so they don't thinkabout fighting. . .

i bet they get adopted out right away . . .not many people can resist that plush coat!

and it is a good thing you don't live up here. . .when i was in the TSCand almost came home with that dutchy boy. . .they had a bunch of minirex, one was all orange with just 1 line of black going across theface. . .totally adorable. . .he was a spunky little guy too. ..anytime someone would walk by the cage, he and 1 other cagemate wouldgo into a binki frenzy. . .


----------



## Michaela (Feb 19, 2007)

You're right Haley, she looks just like Berri:inlove:Both are adorable!

Pebble and Ebony are acting a bit like that at the minute too, notfighting really, but I think they are trying to decide who will be thetop bunny now that Berri is gone (she wasTHE BOSS!),hopefully it will calm down amongst the new paironce they areused to where they are and you won't have to separate them.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> They are so sweet! I just got them all set up and nailstrimmed. Mocha has sore hocks on her feet so I'll have to get somethingon that tomorrow. I dont want to scare her too much in one night
> 
> Mocha and Latte getting settled in:
> 
> ...


beutiful bunnies! what is the dew lap again ive forgotten? and does having one mean that the bunny is over weight?


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

The dew lap is the flap under the chin. Lots ofgirl bunnies (and some boys too) have this and its perfectly normal. Itdoesnt necessarily mean they are overweight, but with these two theyare.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Thedew lap is the flap under the chin. Lots of girl bunnies (and some boystoo) have this and its perfectly normal. It doesnt necessarily meanthey are overweight, but with these two they are.




ok thanks for clearing that up! thats what i thought i was but wasntsure and didnt want to make a foool of myself if i was wrong!

i asked about the weight thing because Dandy doesnt have one but Daisyhas and she has been quite over wieght in the past. Luckily at the minshe isnt so i jsut have to watch how much she eats!


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

yes, boy bunnies can have them too. . .

herman's got one:shock:. . . but we don't talk about it. . .it makes him feel fat. . .


----------



## Michaela (Feb 19, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> yes, boy bunnies can have them too. . .
> 
> herman's got one:shock:. . . but we don't talk about it. . .it makes him feel fat. . .


Hehe, poor Herman!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 19, 2007)

Haley, I don't know how i missedthisyesterday. They are absolutely gorgeous. I havenever felt Rex fur, it looks like Velvet.

You must have one WONDERFUL Boyfriend, or does he love Rabbits as much as you do?

Look forward to more pictures. Where do you keep all of your Bunnies? Do they have their own room?

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny2


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL. My boyfriend is just as much of a suckerfor bunnies as I am. He acts all machomost of thetime:he complains about all the bunnies, but he loves Max andTumnus like crazy. With the foster bunnies, I just tell him"its only for a few weeks" and that seems to keep him quiet.

We have a bi-level condo with tons of room. Basil and Max are in mybedroom, free roaming. Tumnus and Lucy have a condo in the upstairsliving room. The foster bunnies stay in our lower level living room(but I was able to sneak the last foster, raven, into his walk-incloset ).

Im setting up a NIC pen for the girls right now. I bet they'll be glad to have some more space.


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2007)

The girls are going in for their spay tomorrow. Im a bit nervous, even though I know things will be fine. 

Theyre both really settling in nicely. I'll try and get some pics, Ibuilt them a large NIC pen and that seems to cut down on theiraggression. 

Im in love with Latte, she reminds me of my Basil-boy. I wish I could keep her


----------



## Michaela (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck with the spays, I have no doubt everything will be fineray:

Aww, if I was fostering bunnies (not that there are any here tofoster:disgust I think I'd find it too hard to give them up so I'dkeep them all!! I'd hide them under the bed, who wouldknow?!


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2007)

Both spays went perfect! They went yesterday and have been just relaxing. Both ate this morning so Im hoping they keep it up.

Im so happy to have them altered because Lucy and Tumnus were startingto be really stressed out about smelling other bunnies in the house. Imhoping they relax a bit now that the girls are spayed.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Haley, 

I'm glad to hear the spays went well. I do have a solutionfor Mr Tumnus, I think you should ship him off so he can be with DaisyMae:heartbeat:, that way he won't be stressed any more and he'll bewith his Girlfriend.

Susan and Daisy Mae


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2007)

how are the girls doing today?


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry Katt, I missed your post!

The girls are great, both are healing nicely. I got some more pics finally 

First, Mocha:






Latte:
















I had to take pics for the rescue so they can officially be up for adoption. Heres hoping they can find a wonderful home


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2007)

i am totally in love with latte. . .

she is so pretty!

glad it all went good. . .

i hope they find a new home soon!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm glad they're doing well!Haley,how you have the towel down, it looks like you set up alittle photo shoot, how cute!! They posed very nicely!


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2007)

so haley. . .

once the girls find a new home, are you going to take in another foster or 2. . .

i was looking at midwest's rabbits on petfinder. . .

i think you need him:







not sure about the name vertumnus. . .but look at that face!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Mocha:bunnyheart

I wonder why...


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> so haley. . .
> 
> once the girls find a new home, are you going to take in another foster or 2. . .
> 
> ...


LOL. I cant take him, then I would have two boys named TumnusIt is an odd name though, I wonder where it came from. 

They have so many dutch bunnies right now, I wish I could foster some.I think after these girls Im gonna take a break. Things have beenpretty stressful with Max. Plus Tumnus and Lucy can smell the fosterbunnies so they have been pretty TO'd. I think we all could do with alittle break, as much as I love fostering.


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2007)

I forgot! I took some pretty Easter photos ofthe rexy girls for the rescue's website. They are both doing great. Ihave them together still. I tried separating them and it broke myheart. They are bonded, even if they do fight every know and then.

First, my best friend, Latte:






Mocha and Latte:





















Arent they gorgeous? They will be very difficult to give up...


----------



## maomaochiu (Apr 16, 2007)

yes, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2007)

Lovely pics - they are such beautiful girls. It really is going to be difficult to let them go 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Apr 26, 2007)

Im very sad today. I had to take Mocha and Latteto the shelter. Ive had them for a few months and we knew that theywerent going to finda home if they stayed with me. They needto be there where lots of people can see them and meet them. 

Im just heartbroken. Latte and I really bonded. I cried like a baby when I left there 

:sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

:hug2:Haley you did what was best for them.:hug2:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh hon - I'm so sorry for you. Are you sure you couldn't have adopted them???

I know you did what was best for them - I'm just sorry you're hurtingso much right now. Maybe you can go give Tumnus a hug?

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Im very sad today. I had totake Mocha and Latte to the shelter. Ive had them for a few months andwe knew that they werent going to finda home if they stayedwith me. They need to be there where lots of people can see them andmeet them.
> 
> Im just heartbroken. Latte and I really bonded. I cried like a baby when I left there
> 
> :sad:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2007)

Aaaw, that's too bad Haley. This must be awful for you. Go cuddle with Maxy and Basil, maybe that'll help.


----------



## binkies (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I know how it goes being a memberof a dog rescue. Sometimes they just have to be seen in person forpeople to appreciate them.


----------



## Haley (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. :hug2:

I really wish I could just adopt them, but Im going to be graduating inabout a year (with student teaching this fall which will take up a lotof time). I just dont know if/where I will be moving after I graduateand what the next few years has in store for me, so I dont think its agood time to adopt them.

Plus Lucy has been nuts since they came. Shes been tearing up carpetand biting me when I smell like them. I think we just need a littlebreak. 

I'll be praying so hard that they find a home. ray:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 26, 2007)

omg they are so cute. i love my mini rex she'ssuch a joy. and i never grow tired of petting her. i would love toadopt them if i had more room and didn't live so far away. wouldn'tthey just look nice with Coco? And her name fits right in =)


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

aww they would make the perfect trio: mocha, latte, coco!  yum..


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2007)

Aww Haley, I'm so sorry :hug2:. But with thehelp you gave them I'm sure they'll have no problem in getting re-homed- they are such gorgeous girls.

Let us know if you hear anything.

Jan


----------

